# Comp. blend with cheddar cheese.



## Steve H (Apr 15, 2018)

While coming back home from Corning. We stopped off to get things for dinner. And I grabbed some cheese to smoke. I did this with A-MAZE-N Comp. blend pellets for 3 hours, heavy smoke. The results were great!


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 15, 2018)

I need to smoke some. Unfortunately it’s getting too hot down here now.  I’ll have to wait till fall.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 15, 2018)

I wish it would warm up here!


----------



## lodi dick (Apr 15, 2018)

Damn BD,  I'll have to shovel out my smokers to do any cheese smokin here!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm in the same boat as Brian, no cheese until next Nov., Dec.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm hoping for one, perhaps two more smokes before I stop.


----------



## sauced (Apr 16, 2018)

We up North can't seem to catch a break with the weather!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 16, 2018)

Good looking cheese man! And some Molson to wash it down!

You eating it right out of the smoker or letting it rest? I've got some I did 3 weeks ago I haven't busted into yet but the batch I did a couple weeks before that has been great so far.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 16, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Good looking cheese man! And some Molson to wash it down!
> 
> You eating it right out of the smoker or letting it rest? I've got some I did 3 weeks ago I haven't busted into yet but the batch I did a couple weeks before that has been great so far.



I try to let it "rest" for a few weeks. But somehow a few pieces just don't get that far. The young do die young here!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice looking cheese Steve. Cheese smoking season is just starting here. I did a two stage smoke on a batch not to long ago and was surprised that it was actually pretty good straight from the smoker. It wasn't quite where I wanted it to be as far as smoke taste - so I'll play around with times and wood types a little on the next batch. 

Chris


----------

